# Largest Freshwater Fish in Africa?



## rockdude (Oct 24, 2009)

I came here wondering if anyone could help me figure out what fish is the largest freshwater fish on the continent of Africa? I know of the Nile Perch which is one of the largest if not the largest but there seems to be some confusion to whether it is the largest. Alot of people refer to it as the largest freshwater fish accesible to anglers and im not quite sure what that means could any experts explain that to me? But even if the Nile Perch is the largest freshwater in Africa could anyone tell me some other big freshies in Africa? thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Goliath tigerfish in the Congo?


----------



## rockdude (Oct 24, 2009)

yea I know of the tiger fish its probably the most scary fish but does not get to that huge size like the nile perch


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive seen some type of gar that was pretty huge, like 20 feet


----------



## rockdude (Oct 24, 2009)

was the gar in Africa?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

*largest*

*The Nile perch at 516 pounds*


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I think so but dont quote me


----------

